# fork stuck in bike - what to do?



## judoman09 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I've got a threadless headset (old fsa orbit), I have removed the stem, and removed that vertical bolt from top of fork tube. Yet oddly enough, the fork is not dropping out of the head-tube. I have wacked the top a few times and pulled it, but no luck.

It is an old cheap fork, but I do want to use it elsewhere.

Shall I just start bashing the top of fork tube with a 2x4? or better to try and hit it on the crown, above fork legs? Or ... ?

cheers,
Charlie


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure how similar, but this sounds like my old WTB headset, which has a metal wedge lockring at the top of the headset. looking at the FSA breakdown it appears the figure 3 is similar to what I have.

For me, I need to use a rubber mallet to lightly tap the steerer tube just above the headset. Then, holding the frame at the headtube, wang on the top of the steerer with the mallet until it slips just a little. Then I can push the fork up, take off the lockring, and the fork slides out.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

It's wise of you to ask for a second opinion but you're on the right track. The split ring can get wedged in there pretty tight over time, especially if it wasn't greased thoroughly when installed. If you can get the upper headset cap off you can see the split ring and can often pop it loose with a small screw driver and the fork will come out much easier then. I would only hit the fork at the top of the steer tube, don't go pounding on the crown.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

peel out the fork one at a time. stem then each spacer. get to the cone cover then lube that area. most of the time there is an o ring. get the cone spacer off then pry the split wedge up. if the spacers are stuck use channel locks to break the bond of each one then pry them up or cut them off


----------



## judoman09 (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks everyone, all advice much appreciated. I looked closely, carefully pried out a split ring with a knife, and then the whole thing came out no problems. cheers!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

zombinate said:


> . Then, holding the frame at the headtube, *wang on the top of the steerer* with the mallet until it slips just a little.


Sounds like you utilize some special "tools" in your bike maintenance...


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I only bring the best in technical jargon


----------

